# Scrap lead?



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Any know of anywhere to buy scrap lead around Dayton, and if so, around what price? Thinking bout making my own weights. 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you don't find any lead on here you might want to check out ebay. you can get all you want on ebay for a little over 1.00 per lb. the better the lead the higher the price. a lot of guys even offer free shipping. with the flat rate priority shipping boxes at the usps shipping doesn't cost that much. but just for making your own weights or jigs you can use anything from tire weights to good lead. I have been making my own barrel sinkers for salt water fishing and jigs from small fresh water jigs to 5 oz saltwater jigs for many yrs.
sherman


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Franklin Iron & Metal
www.franklin-iron.com 
E 2nd & Hedges St
Phone: (937) 469-8626

I called this afternoon and was told they had lead at 80 cents / lb.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just checked out ebay and right now lead is going a little higher than the last time I checked. its selling for around 1.60 a lb with shipping.

if your planning to do a lot of pouring you might want to check into getting a good lead pot. they have a 20 lb lead melter on ebay for 65.95 plus 11.55 for shipping. but you can also look under lead melting pot. if your like me when I first started pouring my own weights I really enjoyed doing it myself.

I started with a propane stove and a old pot. then I broke down and bought a 10 lb melting pot. I used it for many yrs then my son put a big speaker on the shelf above my pot, it fell on my pot and smashed it. so when I replaced my old pot I bought a 20 lb pot. the main reason I went to a 20 lb pot over another 10 lb pot was because I pour a lot of 2 oz and 3 oz barrel sinkers for saltwater fishing and you can go through 10 lbs in a hurry. if your just planning on small sinkers and jigs then a 10 lb pot should work for you. but its going to be hard to beat the lead melter for 65.95.

good luck with finding your lead. have fun and just enjoy pouring weights.
sherman


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I think there was a guy on here that was around there that sold some.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there is one guy on ebay that has 100 lbs listed for 136.30 buy it now and 11.30 for shipping. but he actually ships 110 lbs. that comes out to 1.34 a lb shipped to your door. its going to be hard to beat 1.34 per lb with shipping. if I was in the market for lead right now I would probably buy this myself. but I still have plenty of lead for my needs. and this is good soft lead. they told me that it came from lead sheets.

or you might try going to some bigger tire stores and ask about getting there old tire weights. they might give you a good price or they might just give them to you. tire weights are just as good for sinkers and jigs as good lead. but tire weights is not a good idea for casting bullets.
sherman


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I got my last set of tires from TireDiscounters while I was waiting I asked about the tire weights. He said they recycled them. He did however offer me some. I ended up with a 5 gallon bucket about 3/4 of the way full. I was pleased about it, free lead is free lead.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I live like 5 minutes from Frank's, so know all about them. Just hopeful that someone round here was a little cheaper.

I'm just tired of paying $1.25-$1.75 per each 2-3oz. sinker. I use the flat tear drop shaped weights (don't remember what they're called, non-rolling?) when catting rivers and tend to go through em kinda fast. 

I used to melt old lead down on an old propane Coleman stove with my old boss to make splitshots. I was just thinking about doing the same for costs obviously. BPS has the molds for around $50 each and was thinking about getting a mold for splits, bullets as well as the non-rolling seems they're almost all I use. Maybe I'll get a barrel mold too.

Anyways, thanks again for all the really helpful info. You OFG guys never cease to amaze me with how helpful y'all are! 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Cat Mangler said:


> BPS has the molds for around $50 each and was thinking about getting a mold for splits, bullets as well as the non-rolling seems they're almost all I use. Maybe I'll get a barrel mold too.
> 
> Hi Cat
> If I knew where you lived,,,, I'd invite'cha over & we'd pour a few,,,
> ...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah Cat, we do a sinker making party at my place every spring, trying to schedule now, will let you know when we go, I have access to tons of molds for all the catfishing stuff 

Salmonid


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> yeah Cat, we do a sinker making party at my place every spring, trying to schedule now, will let you know when we go, I have access to tons of molds for all the catfishing stuff
> 
> Salmonid


Yeah Mark, definitely do let me know. I'm assuming its byoL? 
Just one thing, do you bring out the fancy lead crystal ware? Or are us OGFers to roudy for that? 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Doboy said:


> Cat Mangler said:
> 
> 
> > BPS has the molds for around $50 each and was thinking about getting a mold for splits, bullets as well as the non-rolling seems they're almost all I use. Maybe I'll get a barrel mold too.
> ...


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm pming a guy in your area that sells on ogf every year he will take care of you and he only sells pure soft lead I will post when I hear from him


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Cat Mangler,

I'm pretty sure that I have enough 1# lead bars to last you for several years. I even have tons (way more than I'll ever use) of sinkers from 1 to 16oz.


----------

